# I finally finished my "Norm" router station!!!



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

This has been 4 months in the making, mostly down time, but I finally finished tonight. I've posted some questions along the way, thanks for the help and feedback. To prevent duplication, most of the "in progress" pics are at my Picasa gallery.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking work rprice. Norm wood be proud.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, the gallery was also well done. I love the walnut wood for making things. Is there any chance we could get you to fill out your profile so we can refer to you by first name? I know some folks here call me xplorx4 but most call me Jerry and that is what I prefer. Just wondering?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great looking table.
Seems to be time well spent.

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Must be the "Cadillac" version of Norm's table. Very Nice!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Not being familiar with Yankee Workshop, and being British. What is the handwheel to the right of the fence for?


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

That is the storing place for my height ajdustment knob. It's not the PC knob, but a cheaper version sold by Rockler.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, rprice.


----------



## adauria (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, really nice!

-Andrew


----------



## docmax6 (Oct 9, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice work, I especially like the change on the dust collection from 2" to 4". If I would change anything on mine that would be it. I would also change how the fence is mounted to the base. If I need to remove the fence for some reason the bolts fall into the case, and it's a pain to get them back into the holes.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Excellent job on the router table. I like your design and the way you documented your steps.

Well done and thanks!


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Nicest one I've ever seen!


----------



## Gmex (Sep 16, 2009)

*Norm Router Table*

Nice looking RT. I'm sure you will get a lot of use of the table. Very strong construction.

Thanks for sharing.

G.L.


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmm....nice job.


----------

